# Best Damned Burger In the Area?



## Mark (Mar 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If you ever visit the DC area and need a good burger, I know many ENWorlders can back me up on this one, hit up Five Guys... gives In and Out Burger a run for its money.




Taking my cue from this quote in the BK thread, what's the best damned burger in your area?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

she doesn't know what she's talking about.

the best damn burger EVAR in DC is from The Little Tavern.


----------



## nakia (Mar 29, 2005)

They opened up a Five Guys here a few months ago and I just got around to eating there Saturday.  They are quite tasty and HUGE.

But my favorite Charlottesville burger comes from Riverside Grill.  Hand ground beef, cooked right there where you can see it, a perfect size that leaves one full but not in need of a wheelbarrow to exit the place, and simple condiments.  Sublime.  Plus their fries are really good and you can get Coke in a glass bottle.


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 29, 2005)

A local place called Dotty Dumpling's Dowry was king of burgers for some time.  I haven't been to their new location.  They had a lot of really interesting specialty burgers.  However, burgers and fries are not something I generally eat a lot of any more; we have a lot of nifty restaurants with different kinds of cuisines nearby, and a burger just doesn't seem all that special any more.  Plus the little "diet angel" on my shoulder reminds me that they generally have the wrong kind of carbs and the wrong kinds of fats... :/


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 29, 2005)

The best burger I have ever had was from 1976...just got my night permit for driving, it was a Friday night date, ah, the taste of freedom was in that burger.     Rush's was the place.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> They opened up a Five Guys here a few months ago and I just got around to eating there Saturday.  They are quite tasty and HUGE.
> 
> But my favorite Charlottesville burger comes from Riverside Grill.  Hand ground beef, cooked right there where you can see it, a perfect size that leaves one full but not in need of a wheelbarrow to exit the place, and simple condiments.  Sublime.  Plus their fries are really good and you can get Coke in a glass bottle.





I'll second both of these, but I have to give the edge to Five Guys. But the Riverside is a great hometown burger place. I'm not as keen on their frys as Nakia is, however. Good, but not the best. I also like the burgers at Northern Exposure quite a bit. I head there for lunch on occasion, it's only a few blocks walk from work. I don't know what they season the burgers with, but they are really good.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 29, 2005)

The best damn burgers I've ever had are from Cougar Country (named after the WSU university mascott) in Pullman Washington. Every other one I've ever had has paled in comparison.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

<smiling>  I don't think I've ever inspired a thread before!  I'm so excited!!

Yes indeed, Five Guys is the best burger in the DC area... back home (South Dakota) we've got a lot of local joints that have some bitchin' burgers, but my favorite chain is probably Culvers... any place I can get a fried cheese curd is heaven for me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 29, 2005)

Houston's a big city, so it contains a lot of areas.  If you're in the SW area, though, Sandwich King and Fudrucker's probably have the best burgers.  When I was in Dallas, the title probably would've gone to JC's.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The best burger I have ever had was from 1976...just got my night permit for driving, it was a Friday night date, ah, the taste of freedom was in that burger.  Rush's was the place.




This reminded me of a wonderful experience I had with The_Universe when we had only been dating a short time...

There's a place in Kansas City called Texas Toms... if you've spent all day at a concert and haven't eatten in approx 12 hours... I assure you Texas Toms is the most golorious fried deliciousness EVER.



			
				dialgo said:
			
		

> she doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 
> the best damn burger EVAR in DC is from The Little Tavern.




Pish posh.  Not only do my midwestern roots make me an excellent judge of burgers, I am _Queen_ Dopplepopolis... that means I'm always right.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 29, 2005)

I couldn't tell you who has the _ best _ burger in my area, but I really like the burgers they serve at Christopher's in Porter Square in Cambridge.  

Best burger I ever had was a little place called Country Kitchen in Beford NH (it's a Dunkin Donuts now).  It was right next door to the hobby store we gamed at as kids.  After riding our bikes to the store and a morning of gaming, those burgers were just incredible.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

in Hotlanta i like the Vortex.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Pish posh.  Not only do my midwestern roots make me an excellent judge of burgers, I am _Queen_ Dopplepopolis... that means I'm always right.





i'm telling you there ain't nuthin' like getting a sack full o those little tavern burgers.

the grease literally dripping from the bottom of the bag.

makes my mouth water just remembering them.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm telling you there ain't nuthin' like getting a sack full o those little tavern burgers.
> 
> the grease literally dripping from the bottom of the bag.
> 
> makes my mouth water just remembering them.



 Okay - I'll be honest, I've never experienced this place you speak of... where abouts in DC is it?  I'm always up for a delicious burger...


----------



## diaglo (Mar 29, 2005)

my google fu found something unpleasant:

http://www.homestead.com/silverspringhistory/LittleTavern.html


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 29, 2005)

*Jake's Bar and Grille*, if you're in Providence, Rhode Island, is my current favorite.


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

The Blue Mist BBQ joint on Highway 64 in west/central North Carolina makes a hell of a good "Carolina Burger" (mustard, chilli, slaw and onions).  Their BBQ is pretty damn good too.

For a thick, juicy hamburger that you almost can't eat all of, I'd probably go with Fat Daddy's.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 29, 2005)

Halfway Cafe in Watertown, MA.  It was within walking distance when I lived up there.  They had a burger with bacon, cheese, onions, and BBQ sauce on it.  Wow.  It was an absolute mess but man, was it delicious.



> Jake's Bar and Grille, if you're in Providence, Rhode Island, is my current favorite.




So when we going?


----------



## Dimwhit (Mar 29, 2005)

Rockies here in Boise has a Blue Cheese burger to die for.


----------



## nakia (Mar 29, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'll second both of these, but I have to give the edge to Five Guys. But the Riverside is a great hometown burger place. I'm not as keen on their frys as Nakia is, however. Good, but not the best. I also like the burgers at Northern Exposure quite a bit. I head there for lunch on occasion, it's only a few blocks walk from work. I don't know what they season the burgers with, but they are really good.




I must respectfully disagree.  Five Guys has the advantage of providing a variety of topings.  If I want an A1 Burger, I can have one.  That's nice.  The service is very good, as well.  And the fact they post where their potatoes are from for the day's fries is a nice touch.  But, the peanuts on the floor are not so cool.  And, while the burgers are tasty, I felt taken in by their "burger/little burger" distinction.  Why must I resort to a "little burger" if I do not want two patties?  Why can't they call the two patty burger a "double burger" like everyone else?  Is there some subtle swipe at my virility or eating prowess in calling a single patty burger a "little" burger?  Are the cooks laughing at me, snikering behind the counter as they cook my "little" burger?  Why must I measure up to someone elses standards?  Why can't I just have my single patty burger without being (no pun intended) belittled?

For the simple, ketchup, mustard, and pickle burger, Riverside wins.  It's tasty.  It's the perfect size.  If you want, you can get a double burger.  But no one will think any less of you if you don't.  Plus you can get Coke in a glass bottle with your burger.  That is lots of extra points right there.

And don't get me started on Northern Exposure.  Why ask me how I want the burger cooked if you are going to cook it medium well anyway?  Why raise my expectations like that?  Why toy with my emotions?


----------



## Klaus (Mar 29, 2005)

Either the Outbacker, from the local Outback Steakhouse, or any of the amazing burgers from Joe & Leo's, voted the best burger in Rio for the past four years: http://www.joeleos.com.br .


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> she doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 
> the best damn burger EVAR in DC is from The Little Tavern.




WTF?!

The ONLY time I'll even think of touching a Little Tavern burger is after spending an evening at the Sportsman's Pub in Laurel and having the extreme munchies. Little Tavern is across the street.

There's just something about consuming parts of beef that you actually can't even chew that turns me off.

Usually, I just go to the Tastee Diner next door for breakfast grub.


----------



## devilish (Mar 29, 2005)

In NYC, there's Big Nick's on the Upper West Side -- they've got the
Sumo Burger which is one pound of hamburger.  Never had the Sumo,
but had one of the regular sized ones and it's tasty!

Elsewhere in NYC, the Corner Bistro on West 4th.  Yum!

Haven't found good burger's in CT yet.


----------



## Zoatebix (Mar 29, 2005)

I was pleasantly suprised to discover that my first Five Guys' burger (at their joint in Alexandria, VA) had two patties, but I _think_ I can grok where you're coming from, Nakia.

I've never had a burger at Northern, but I do love their fried calimari with garlic mayo.  Mmmmmm.  I haven't visited in 2 years, though.


----------



## Rel (Mar 29, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And, while the burgers are tasty, I felt taken in by their "burger/little burger" distinction.  Why must I resort to a "little burger" if I do not want two patties?  Why can't they call the two patty burger a "double burger" like everyone else?  Is there some subtle swipe at my virility or eating prowess in calling a single patty burger a "little" burger?  Are the cooks laughing at me, snikering behind the counter as they cook my "little" burger?  Why must I measure up to someone elses standards?  Why can't I just have my single patty burger without being (no pun intended) belittled?




Careful not to spill any sauce on your dress.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Camden Pub in Baltimore, Maryland.

Bacon cheese burger with fried onion rings on the burger. They actually serve it that way. You don't order a side of rings and put 'em on yourself.

Cholesterol bomb city, baby.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Mar 29, 2005)

"Porky's" in my hometown: Fredericksburg, Texas.  

That's good eatin'!  Simple place with a few varieties of burgers but it's always packed.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 29, 2005)

In N Out is what a hamburger's all about. The first drive-thru fast food restaurant, it still just has hamburgers, cheeseburgers, double hamburgers, double cheeseburgers, milkshakes (with real ice cream, as always), fries and soda. You can find a line extending out into the street at the North Hollywood one at closing time even on a week night.

I've lived all over the country, and there's simply no competition. Every other burger, no matter how wonderful, comes in a distant second at best.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh yeah.

As far as Little Tavern is concerned, their slogan is "Buy 'em by the bag"

You know what? You really have to. The small's are _microscopic_ and the bigs are _tiny_.


----------



## eris404 (Mar 29, 2005)

My favorite from a chain is Steak 'n Shake. Good shakes, too. Yum.

For local (Chicago) spots, I think Moody's Pub is pretty good:

http://metromix.chicagotribune.com/dining/26991,0,1801879.venue

For hot dogs, nothing beats Superdawg Drive-in:

http://metromix.chicagotribune.com/search/29106,0,753291.venue


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 29, 2005)

I used to live in KC, and I've never heard of Texas Tom's.  Ever. Where in KC is it?

And as for burgers in KC, Houston's (it was a restaurant) had a pretty freaking awesome burger. It was hard to beat.

Actually, surprisingly, Chili's has a pretty good burger.

I read an article when I lived in KC about a guy who had a burger in every county in Kansas. It didn't say where he thought the best burger was, though. 

They have Five Guys here in Richmond, and natives talk it up like it's the second coming. I am largely unimpressed. There is also a Che-Burger Che-Burger, which I thought was a little better, but not overly so. Still not better than Houston's in Kansas City.

But I shouldn't complain. I shouldn't expect the east coast to make a better burger than the midwest. I'd expect to find good clam chowder here. Burger?  No way, Jose.

It's like people telling me that Richmond has good barbecue. People on the coasts don't know what good barbecue is.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 29, 2005)

Zoatebix said:
			
		

> I was pleasantly suprised to discover that my first Five Guys' burger (at their joint in Alexandria, VA) had two patties, but I _think_ I can grok where you're coming from, Nakia.
> 
> I've never had a burger at Northern, but I do love their fried calimari with garlic mayo.  Mmmmmm.  I haven't visited in 2 years, though.



 The first time we went, I was actively cursing the heavens because I thought I couldn't get a double cheeseburger - imagine my pleasant surprise when it turned out that the burger I ordered was ALREADY a double burger.  Huzzah!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I used to live in KC, and I've never heard of Texas Tom's.  Ever. Where in KC is it?




It was somewhere near Rainbow Street... or Rainbow Drive... was quite the interesting adventure... saw Glass Jaw, Alien Ant Farm, Earshot, and a few others at the Uptown... by the time the show was done, I was so hungry I thought I would die... Texas Tom's came to the rescue with the *best* chicken strips, fries and strawberry soda I've ever had.  *mmmm*


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 29, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> It's like people telling me that Richmond has good barbecue. People on the coasts don't know what good barbecue is.




Sure we do. It's lots of people partyin' down and steaks on the grill.

I've never been to a barbecue in Richmond though.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 29, 2005)

closest thing to a "burger place" that I've been to in Miami would be Ruddfuc, um I mean Fuddruckers. 

Anyone know a good non-chain burger place in Orlando?? 

edit: In Ft Lauderdale there IS the Cheeburger Cheeburger chain.  Very good burgers.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 29, 2005)

I have to admit, I rarely go for burgers when I go out to eat.  If I want a burger, I can usually do them pretty darned well at home.

However, in downtown Boston, near the hotel where the Arisia sci-fi convention took place, there was a Fuddruckers.  Decent burgers.

If I want to go out for a burger these days, my usual first choice is Johnny Rockets.  1950s diner style, complete with _real_ cherry or vanilla Coke, decent fries and onion rings, etc.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 29, 2005)

Johnny Rocket's Smokehouse burger is _quite_ delicious.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Mar 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my google fu found something unpleasant:
> 
> http://www.homestead.com/silverspringhistory/LittleTavern.html





Hey!  I've eaten there!  My Grandparents used to live right around the corner from there.  The burgers are very White Castle-ish, but better as I recall (from thirty some years ago, most likely).


----------



## Krieg (Mar 29, 2005)

Mike's Chili and Gyros
2045 S. Erie Boulevard - (513) 737-6666
194 N. Brookwood Avenue - (513) 737-6777
Hamilton, Ohio
Gyros, 95% lean chili, various sandwiches including BLT, ham and tuna; selection of salads and delicious desserts. Open Sun.-Thurs. 10AM-10PM. Fri.-Sat. 10AM-4PM.



			
				Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I've lived all over the country, and there's simply no competition. Every other burger, no matter how wonderful, comes in a distant second at best.




Please. In-N-Out are the most overrated burgers in the world. Yep they're good burgers, but no where near the gastronomical nirvana that SoCalians like to delude themselves into believing.

Now they _are_ the best _fast food chain_ burgers by far you will ever find, but really that's just damning with faint praise no?


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 30, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Please. In-N-Out are the most overrated burgers in the world. Yep they're good burgers, but no where near the gastronomical nirvana that SoCalians like to delude themselves into believing.
> 
> Now they _are_ the best _fast food chain_ burgers by far you will ever find, but really that's just damning with faint praise no?




Nice looking website, but anything that can't extend across the continent ain't worth my time.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

The Corner Grill in Bowling Green, Ohio.   Oh wait... That may have been because it was always 2:30am when I was there!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 30, 2005)

Fatapple's in Berkeley isn't just my favorite burger joint in the East Bay, it's one of my favorite restaurants PERIOD.  Nothing too fancy or too big, just a nice 1/3 lb. chunk cooked to order with excellent fries (curly or regular, either's excellent) on the side.  Order it with the grated longhorn cheddar that melts right there while you eat it and a friggin' mound of crispy bacon.  And the place has a great ambiance, with tons of Jack London memoirbilia on the walls - it's sorta like a Hard Rock Cafe for literati.  Also, they have some of the best pies and shakes you will ever eat.  I've seen grown men cry after eating their chocolate velvet pie.

If I don't feel like schlepping to Berkeley, Fuddrucker's 1/2 lb. Original slathered in that nasty-good nacho sauce will do in a pinch.  And I love their seasoned fries.  But that's strictly sit-down.

For fast food, nothing beats Nation's.  Nice big-ass bacon cheeseburger with no pretensions whatsoever.  And they've got the best fast food fries I've had and a killer strawberry shake.

Mmm, this thread's making me hungry...


----------



## Gunslinger (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll add another vote for In N Out, although I don't like their fries too much.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 30, 2005)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> I'll add another vote for In N Out, although I don't like their fries too much.



 Yeah, their fries are *way* overrated.  All I heard before they opened in the East Bay was how good their fries are.  I like the Double Double cheeseburger just fine, but their fries are crap.  Too mealy and oily, and kinda bland when you get right down to it.


----------



## Samothdm (Mar 30, 2005)

Best Fast Food Burger:  In-and-Out.  No contest.  I'd say Fatburger was a good distant second, except I'd be lying because Fatburger is horrible.  

For South Pasadena (real limited area, I know), I'm gonna go with "Hi-Life" on Fair Oaks.  Awesome bacon cheeseburgers, and the "small fries" and "small onion rings" basically come in a wheelbarrow.  Or maybe it was a U-haul trailer.  All I know is that I've never actually been brave enough to get a large order.  

For a quirky burger, I'll hit up "Burger Continental" in Pasadena, which actually specializes in... Middle Eastern Food.  Complete with belly dancers.  But, the burgers are generally pretty good.  I had a San Francisco burger once with onions and shredded cheddar cheese.  The patty was like 1/2 lb and was oval-shaped and it was served on a sourdough french roll.  Good eatin' (but not as good as Hi-Life).

In Hollywood, I'm headin' over to Carnie's on Sunset.  Burgers and hotdogs served out of an old Railroad car.  What else do you need?

I hear "Father's Office" on the West Side has good burgers, but I've never been so I can't comment.  

And, lastly, my DM, known on the boards as "setanta", grills a damn fine burger.  I always look forward to a "Game Day & BBQ!" e-mail from him or his wife showing up in my inbox.  My wife and I always know we'll be in for a treat when we see one of those.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 30, 2005)

I can't find a good burger since I moved to Albany.  However, back in old Manitowoc, WI....  The Penguin Drive In.  The burgers aren't big, but are they good!  Lightly toasted bun, buttered of course, pickles, onions, a bit o' ketchup.. ahhhh.  I always go when I visit home.

In Green Bay it's Storheim's, and in Milwaukee Kopps Frozen Custard  (yes, they have burgers.)


----------



## Chorn (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: In-N-Out*



			
				MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Nice looking website, but anything that can't extend across the continent ain't worth my time.



BLASPHEMY!  Bow down and kneel before the awesomeness of In-N-Out.  They're family owned and maintain a small area because it's part of their freshness philosophy.

Speaking of In-N-Out, everyone knows about the "secret menu" items right?

In-N-Out's secret menu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IN-N-OUT#Secret_items

Some guy managed to devour a 20x20 as chronicled here.

20x20 Expedition
http://diaries.suchisthis.com/jwagman1/?cmd=view_entry&eid=23


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Fat Burger serves the best hamburger I've ever had, period.  Fast food, restaurant, or home-made.  Unfortunately, the nearest Fat Burger I know of is in Las Vegas.  Here in San Francisco, the best burger I know is Burgermeister, in the Haight.  The greasy spoon (the "Bashful Bull") up the street from my apartment in the Sunset deserves an Honorable Mention, though.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> Cholesterol bomb city, baby.





hi hon,

camden pub was alright.

my choice for burgers in Charm city is closed.

i can't even remember the name of the bar. but it was just a short walk/crawl from the Block.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> WTF?!
> 
> The ONLY time I'll even think of touching a Little Tavern burger is after spending an evening at the Sportsman's Pub in Laurel and having the extreme munchies. Little Tavern is across the street.





that's not the real Little Tavern. take a look at the link i posted earlier on the thread.

those chains after are just that chains. kinda like Ray Kroc's restaurant vs... his chain empire.


----------



## nakia (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Careful not to spill any sauce on your dress.




See?  It's this sort of attitude that I'm talking about.  Not all of us have the gastrointestinal capacity of a wooly mammoth.  

And die_kluge's right. Chili's does have pretty good burgers.  And I have yet to find good bar-b-que in Virginia.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And I have yet to find good bar-b-que in Virginia.




you won't until you cross the border into North Carolina


----------



## freebfrost (Mar 30, 2005)

As proudly featured on "The Best of Lunch Hot Spots" on the Food Network, the best burger in Columbus, Ohio is the Thurman Burger from Thurman's Cafe.

I was able to find a picture of one here .

(And the reviewer forgot to mention that it normally comes with a fried egg on it as well!)

 

Yum!


Thurman's Cafe, 
183 Thurman Ave. 
Columbus, OH,  
Tel: (614) 443-1570


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 30, 2005)

Chorn said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMY!  Bow down and kneel before the awesomeness of In-N-Out.  They're family owned and maintain a small area because it's part of their freshness philosophy.
> Speaking of In-N-Out, everyone knows about the "secret menu" items right?
> In-N-Out's secret menu
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IN-N-OUT#Secret_items
> ...




If philosophy inhibits expansion, is it a healthy philosophy for a business??   

And is Wiki correct?  Do they slip bible verses on napkins and wrappers?  If so, all
the more reason to avaoid it. (no flame war here, I just don't want a company putting
religion in my face while I eat)


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you won't until you cross the border into North Carolina




Funny you should say that, diaglo.  He's considering a move here.

If he comes down before the next Game Day to scout out the area then I'll make sure and take him to my favorite BBQ place:  Ole' Time Bar-B-Que

It is a tiny, hole in the wall place run by a guy who's best described as "a character".  Among the various pig-related junk that covers the walls is my favorite bumper sticker that says:

"North Carolina - #1 in Hogs, #42 in Teacher Pay"


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that, diaglo.  He's considering a move here.




nah it wasn't coincidence. i knew he landed a job outside of VA from the thread he started about his PhD defense.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2005)

Gunslinger said:
			
		

> I'll add another vote for In N Out, although I don't like their fries too much.



Ask for them extra crispy. They'll give them a quick refry, and it'll be perfect.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> It's like people telling me that Richmond has good barbecue. People on the coasts don't know what good barbecue is.



Memphis barbecue is vastly better than the bland stuff made in the Midwest. Any part of the country that would pass off flavorless spaghetti sauce as chili can't be trusted with pulled pork.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Please. In-N-Out are the most overrated burgers in the world. Yep they're good burgers, but no where near the gastronomical nirvana that SoCalians like to delude themselves into believing.



You clearly need an intervention, starting with a double double animal style.



> Now they _are_ the best _fast food chain_ burgers by far you will ever find, but really that's just damning with faint praise no?



Er, I'm sorry, but isn't that what this thread is about?


----------



## nakia (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that, diaglo.  He's considering a move here.
> 
> If he comes down before the next Game Day to scout out the area then I'll make sure and take him to my favorite BBQ place:  Ole' Time Bar-B-Que
> 
> ...




die_kluge is considering a move to Raleigh.

I am certainly moving to Rock Hill, South Carolina in July to be an assistant professor at Winthrop University.  And I would certainly be interested in visiting Ole' Time Bar-B-Que when I come down for Game Day, or any other time for that matter.  I love me some good Q.  My favorite place is probably Radd Dew's Bar-B-Que in Conway, South Carolina (my hometown).  Pulled pork, vinegar sauce.  Yum.

And, um, they don't really have burgers, so I'm way off topic.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 30, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Do they slip bible verses on napkins and wrappers?  If so, all
> the more reason to avaoid it. (no flame war here, I just don't want a company putting
> religion in my face while I eat)



Sorta. It's just stuff like "John 3:16" which you either know or you don't. If not, it's not in your face. And the citations are printed on the bottom of the cups and the fry racks. I've never seen one on a napkin or a wrapper. It's really not an issue, even if you're from the highly areligious Los Angeles.


----------



## Rel (Mar 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> die_kluge is considering a move to Raleigh.
> 
> I am certainly moving to Rock Hill, South Carolina in July to be an assistant professor at Winthrop University.  And I would certainly be interested in visiting Ole' Time Bar-B-Que when I come down for Game Day, or any other time for that matter.  I love me some good Q.  My favorite place is probably Radd Dew's Bar-B-Que in Conway, South Carolina (my hometown).  Pulled pork, vinegar sauce.  Yum.
> 
> And, um, they don't really have burgers, so I'm way off topic.




If you'll get down here earlier in the day then we can all have lunch there.  I'm gettin' hungry just thinkin' about it!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 30, 2005)

The Chicagoland area has a lot of great fast food places.

Hubs and Dengios are greek based fast-food places that are about two-three steps up from McDonalds and their ilk and have fantastic burgers. Hermes Palace and others are all about. Charhouse... etc...

Back in the day we had Lippy's on Devon street and they had the best burgers.

Nowadays I tend to get 'em from Red Robin, Rudy Tuesdays and a few other 'semi' fast food chains that tend to be better than Steak and Shake and those types.

Moody does have some great burgers though.

Superdawg's drive through is an experience that everyone should have at least once.


----------



## nakia (Mar 30, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> If you'll get down here earlier in the day then we can all have lunch there.  I'm gettin' hungry just thinkin' about it!




We'll see if I can talk Cthulhu's Librarian into leaving early.

And, just so I'm on topic, I never noticed the Bible references at Sonic.  Odd.


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Mar 30, 2005)

The Canteen in Ottumwa, Iowa - best loose-meat burgers I've ever had.

As far as regular burgers, I prefer making them myself. Other than that, I suppose Steak & Shake's are good.


----------



## Stormborn (Mar 30, 2005)

Cheeburger, Cheeburger ("No Coke, Pepsi!")  is a chain that has moved into Alabama in the last year or so.  Good cheeseburgers, onion rings, and malts.  Very.  Although of local only fare I will go with the Purple Onion, and actually would likely choose that over the other even if you can't get a blue cheese bacon burger with sauteed mushroom and onions.

And a note about Bar-B-Que: All my life i said i didn't care for it. Then I married a woman from Huntsville, in North Alabama.  North Alabama BBQ is completly different, and much to be prefered.  Still prefer ribs though.


----------



## devilish (Mar 30, 2005)

What's the best burger in Indy for the GenConners?


----------



## Warrior Poet (Mar 30, 2005)

In Santa Fe, New Mexico, it's Bert's Burger Bowl (slogan:  One Location Worldwide!).  Get the green chile cheeseburger.  For non-Southwesterners, chile in this case means the actual vegetable (in this case the green variety, as opposed to the red) that is cut into strips and grilled, not the beef/bean/spice mix sometimes spelled "chili" or "chilli".  Anyway, the green chile cheeseburger is awesome.  The fries are fine, but not why you go to Bert's.

In El Paso, Texas, it's the Charcoaler on North Mesa Street.  This place has the best burgers I've ever had, hands down.  There's no seating, it's strictly drive-through, with a big U-shaped drive that leads right to the window, which is huge, and you can see the burgers being grilled over open flame.  There's a space of lawn in the "U" that they sometimes spray-paint green in the winter (sometimes not).  They have a special barbecue sauce they put on all their burgers, and it's astonishing, incredible, magic.  Their fries are thick cut and done just right, and you can top it all off with a large lemon Dr. Pepper poured over shaved ice, not cubes.

I am now agrieved that I cannot go there right now for lunch (been a long time since I lived in EP), but I am willing to make that sacrifice to spread the gospel of Charcoaler.  Go forth, eat well!

Warrior Poet


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 30, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Nowadays I tend to get 'em from Red Robin, Rudy Tuesdays and a few other 'semi' fast food chains that tend to be better than Steak and Shake and those types.




Depending on where in the country you are, a lot of the fern bar chains (Ruby Tuesdays, TGIFridays, Bennigans, Chilis, et al.) won't cook a burger to order. I've been to a lot of them where everything gets cooked "medium" (i.e. DRY!) to mollify fears of serving undercooked beef. I've given up on finding good food at those places.

Carl


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 30, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> What's the best burger in Indy for the GenConners?




I liked the RAM, but I'm sure I was partly just being seduced by the atmosphere!

That place has been GREAT to the gamers at the con!


----------



## MetalBard (Mar 30, 2005)

I must also second Five Guys in the DC area.  I go to it occasionally when I game in Oakton, there is Five Guys at Foxmill Rd. (Kind of Reston/Oakton area in VA).  There is one opening up soon within a five minute walk of where I live in Herndon.  Five Guys is the best burger you can get in the DC area.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I liked the RAM, but I'm sure I was partly just being seduced by the atmosphere!
> 
> That place has been GREAT to the gamers at the con!




ditto.

or Hooters. although, i'm not sure if i even had a burger at Hooters.


----------



## Torm (Mar 30, 2005)

Best burger in my area (or, perhaps, in any area):

Start with a Bubba Burger patty (sold in most chain groceries, including Super Wallyworld). Cook with salt and pepper to taste as normal. Use a regular store brand hamburger bun.

Put 1/4 cup processed cheese product (Cheez-Whiz, for example), 1 1/2 tablespoons shredded cheddar cheese, 1/8 teaspoon dry ground mustard, and a dash of salt into a saucepan or microwave safe bowl and heat, stirring repeatedly, until even.

Brown a teaspoon or tablespoon (to taste, I prefer a teaspoon) of grated onion in an equal amount of Kikkoman's (And ONLY Kikkoman's, unless you're experienced enough with soy to select from an asian market) soy sauce.

Spread cheese and onions on burger. Eat. Experience great joy.


----------



## Pants (Mar 30, 2005)

Cruize Inn in Walworth, Wisconsin has some very good burgers.

I also really like Culvers for semi-fast food burgers.

There was a place out in Michigan called 'PM Steamers' that had excellent burgers. I can't remember the town that it was in though.

Also, during a family trip out to South Dakota, we stopped for food in this dinky little town in the middle of the state. The place was a small, greasy spoon type restaurant and while the burgers weren't fancy, they were damn good.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 30, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> I must respectfully disagree.  Five Guys has the advantage of providing a variety of topings.  If I want an A1 Burger, I can have one.  That's nice.  The service is very good, as well.  And the fact they post where their potatoes are from for the day's fries is a nice touch.  But, the peanuts on the floor are not so cool.  And, while the burgers are tasty, I felt taken in by their "burger/little burger" distinction.  Why must I resort to a "little burger" if I do not want two patties?  Why can't they call the two patty burger a "double burger" like everyone else?  Is there some subtle swipe at my virility or eating prowess in calling a single patty burger a "little" burger?  Are the cooks laughing at me, snikering behind the counter as they cook my "little" burger?  Why must I measure up to someone elses standards?  Why can't I just have my single patty burger without being (no pun intended) belittled?




First off, I like throwing my peanut shells on the floor. It's a feeling of freedom. If I threw peanuts on the floor at home, either the dog would eat them or my wife would be very upset with me. So I can throw my peanuts on the floor so I can watch you little burger guys get upset at having to walk all over them. And they make a satisfying crunch when you step on them. 



> For the simple, ketchup, mustard, and pickle burger, Riverside wins.  It's tasty.  It's the perfect size.  If you want, you can get a double burger.  But no one will think any less of you if you don't.  Plus you can get Coke in a glass bottle with your burger.  That is lots of extra points right there.




Coke in a glass bottle. Well, isn't that special. I'll have a Pepsi, thank you. Just because I can. And put it in a paper cup, please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> And don't get me started on Northern Exposure.  Why ask me how I want the burger cooked if you are going to cook it medium well anyway?  Why raise my expectations like that?  Why toy with my emotions?




Hmm. Mine was cooked just right. Medium Rare, just like you asked for...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 30, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> What's the best burger in Indy for the GenConners?




There was a place I ate at almost every day last year. The Red Eye or the Red Coffee or something. They used lots of onions in everything though including the bread so it might not be for you.


----------



## Brain (Mar 30, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Fatapple's in Berkeley



Yeah, I grew up in Berkeley, and Fatapples is great, and not just for the burgers.



			
				Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> For fast food, nothing beats Nation's.



I miss Nation's.  We used to have one up here in Davis, but it is gone now.

Speaking of Davis, theres a great place called Redrum Burger (formerly Murder Burger) that is the best place for burgers round here imo.

I think that In n' Out is alright, but I don't dig their fries.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 30, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> _You clearly need an intervention, starting with a double double animal style._




No thanks I've already dealt with scientologists this month. 




> _Er, I'm sorry, but isn't that what this thread is about?_



_

Nope, it is about the best burger in your area not just the best fast food burger._


----------



## Mystery Man (Mar 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ditto.
> 
> or Hooters. although, i'm not sure if i even had a burger at Hooters.




They serve food there? I thought it was just daycare for men.


Actually the best damn hamburgers in the area are mine. I make the best hamburgers evar! I AM THE HAMBURGER MASTAAAAHHHH!!!!

Really I am.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2005)

the best Burger is the one you make yourslef out side on the grill.  I buy fresh meat, make my own pattiies add in my own seasonings, I cut the fresh toppings that I get that day from the Farmers Market.  It is just better that way.


----------



## freebfrost (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the best Burger is the one you make yourslef out side on the grill.  I buy fresh meat, make my own pattiies add in my own seasonings, I cut the fresh toppings that I get that day from the Farmers Market.  It is just better that way.




Crothian, normally I'd agree with you, but you obviously haven't been to Thurman's - my nephew came to visit me up here just to try them!


----------



## ragboy (Mar 30, 2005)

*Ski Shores, Austin, TX*

Border Burger - $7.25 
The "Ski Shores Original!" We grill a 1/3 lb. fresh cut hamburger patty to perfection, add cheese, grilled onions, and jalapenos. Then we serve it on a bed of freshly prepared guacamole. 

Oh my gawd. Must...go...there...today... 

*http://www.skishores.com/*


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> ditto.
> 
> or Hooters. although, i'm not sure if i even had a burger at Hooters.




Here we see young diaglo "dinning" at Hooters...


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the best Burger is the one you make yourslef out side on the grill.




Spoken like a man who's never eaten MY cooking!

Z


----------



## Mystery Man (Mar 31, 2005)

All this talk of hamburgers I had to make some for dinner. Yum!


----------



## Zuoken (Mar 31, 2005)

There's a little place called *Mac's Drive In* here in Waterloo, New York; best old school burgers that you can find in the entire state. Not huge burgers but the tastiest things that you've ever laid your greasy hands on. And the fires, don't get me started on the fries. And the root beer! Sweet mother of Buddha, the root beer! It's served in frosted mugs. *begins drooling all over again*

They close for the winter but should be back sometime in early April. They serve free Root Beer on opening day. I can't wait.

Shameless plug for my hometown:

Waterloo is the actual birthplace of Memorial Day, as declared by Lyndon B. Johnson in 1966. All you pretender towns can stop your whining and bow before your rightful masters   .

http://www.usmemorialday.org/backgrnd.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waterloo_(village),_New_York


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Mar 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> she doesn't know what she's talking about.
> 
> the best damn burger EVAR in DC is from The Little Tavern.




Wrong.  Lindy's.  Plus, I think the Little Tavern went bye-bye a couple years ago.

Best burger I ever had was at the Biltmore Hotel in Miami.  Perfectly charred on the outside, red and warm on the inside, a bun that was both crunchy and chewy, pepperjack cheese for a little zing, and a couple of mojitos to wash it down.... <drool>


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Mar 31, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> All this talk of hamburgers I had to make some for dinner. Yum!



Yeah, after I finished writing my post on Fatapple's I read it over and felt the urge. I told my girlfriend "We're going to Fatapple's. Get your coat." I sold _myself_ on it!


----------



## Thotas (Mar 31, 2005)

Hmm, I used to live in the Bay Area and was in Berkeley frequently, but never heard of Fatapple's.  I was a regular at Barney's Gourmet Hamburgers in Oakland, though.  That's still my all time fave, especiallly the Russian Burger.  Standard fixin's plus sauteed mushrooms, sour cream and chives between thick slices of toasted dark rye bread.  And the fries were crispy on the outside, tender on the inside -- perfect!


----------



## Brain (Mar 31, 2005)

Thotas said:
			
		

> Hmm, I used to live in the Bay Area and was in Berkeley frequently, but never heard of Fatapple's.  I was a regular at Barney's Gourmet Hamburgers in Oakland, though.  That's still my all time fave, especiallly the Russian Burger.  Standard fixin's plus sauteed mushrooms, sour cream and chives between thick slices of toasted dark rye bread.  And the fries were crispy on the outside, tender on the inside -- perfect!




Yeah Barney's is good also.  Not really your classic burgers, but definitely some fun variants.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 31, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> that's not the real Little Tavern. take a look at the link i posted earlier on the thread.
> 
> those chains after are just that chains. kinda like Ray Kroc's restaurant vs... his chain empire.




My bad.



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> my choice for burgers in Charm city is closed.
> 
> i can't even remember the name of the bar. but it was just a short walk/crawl from the Block




We are talking about _ham_burger?!


----------



## KB9JMQ (Mar 31, 2005)

Well the best one I ever had was at Gencon 2004. It was at the Ram.
Whatever that 1 pound monster was they served me it was great.
Course I laughed when they brought it since it was so large.
Took an hour to eat it


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 31, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Nope, it is about the best burger in your area not just the best fast food burger.



In N Out is still better than Carnie's (which is still enjoyable), Original Tom's chili burger or anything else in the area.

And, good lord, In N Out is the best burger if your area is defined as "Earth." I appreciate that it's not for you, but it takes all types -- there are people buying boy band albums to this date, for instance.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Crothian, normally I'd agree with you, but you obviously haven't been to Thurman's - my nephew came to visit me up here just to try them!




Where is it? I've not had them nor heard of them.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 31, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Spoken like a man who's never eaten MY cooking!
> 
> Z




my point exactly


----------



## Krieg (Apr 1, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> there are people buying boy band albums to this date, for instance.





Ahh, you're a Donnie Wahlberg fan. That explains everything.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the best Burger is the one you make yourslef out side on the grill.  I buy fresh meat, make my own pattiies add in my own seasonings, I cut the fresh toppings that I get that day from the Farmers Market.  It is just better that way.




Amen to this! It's amazing how few burger joints I've been to carried Tabasco (or equivalent) and crushed red pepper.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Crothian, normally I'd agree with you, but you obviously haven't been to Thurman's - my nephew came to visit me up here just to try them!




Figured out where it is, the opposite side of town from me.  So, Won't be trying them out any time soon sad to say, too long a drive.


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Figured out where it is, the opposite side of town from me.  So, Won't be trying them out any time soon sad to say, too long a drive.




Yup, German Village, but it's worth the drive..

It's a haul for me too - live/work in the Polaris area, but I'll make the trip a couple of times a year just for the burger.

Just make sure you are hungry if you try it.


----------



## Ghostwind (Apr 1, 2005)

The best burgers? The ones I do on the grill during the summer that are made of elk. Delicious...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 1, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Yup, German Village, but it's worth the drive..
> 
> It's a haul for me too - live/work in the Polaris area, but I'll make the trip a couple of times a year just for the burger.
> 
> Just make sure you are hungry if you try it.




Where in the Polaris area?  I only ask because I'm just south of Lazzelle road myself


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Where in the Polaris area?  I only ask because I'm just south of Lazzelle road myself




Live just off of Worthington-Galena.  

I work at the tiny Bank One office building on Lazelle...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a fine burger the other day at Monk's, on Lake St. in the Chicago Loop.  Reading this thread made me do it.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 2, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Amen to this! It's amazing how few burger joints I've been to carried Tabasco (or equivalent) and crushed red pepper.




Mmmmmm...Tabasco....Tabasco good on damn near everything.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Live just off of Worthington-Galena.
> 
> I work at the tiny Bank One office building on Lazelle...




I used to work there many years ago.  So, where off of Worthington Gelna, I'm in Pierpont Apartments whish is also off said road.


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I used to work there many years ago.  So, where off of Worthington Gelna, I'm in Pierpont Apartments whish is also off said road.




Just down the street! 

Liber Court off of Mentor.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Just down the street!
> 
> Liber Court off of Mentor.





Wierd, you are offically the closest gamer to me


----------



## Jesus_marley (Apr 2, 2005)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Amen to this! It's amazing how few burger joints I've been to carried Tabasco (or equivalent) and crushed red pepper.





That's why I put them in the burgers I make myself.  I have been told by every person that has had one that I should be selling them. Get myself a grill and a vendors license and sell em on a corner. If I did I would probably be able to buy a house with the profits...


----------



## Rel (Apr 2, 2005)

Jesus_marley said:
			
		

> If I did I would probably be able to buy a house with the profits...




But if you did then you'd just be responsible for painting it and that means selling MORE burgers!  Bah!  Who needs the hassle!

Rel - overworked homeowner since 1999.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 3, 2005)

I must not be very picky. I find it HARD to make a bad burger; I've had plenty of fast food burgers and sit-down burgers are decent.

In my state probably some of the best chain-style burgers that I've had are burgers from Apollo burger (I believe it's a Utah thing). They make a signature Pastrami burger that is VERY good.

The most overrated burger place (in Utah at least) is The Training Table. It's a sit down burger place without a server. You call your order on a telephone, then they call you when it's done to pick it up. The burger is OKAY, but nothing to write home about.

Baby back ribs, I can never find a place that makes them decent. I had a few chain style ribs and I had fond appreciation for my oven ribs.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Columbus has always been a good place for Burgers as we are a Test Market City ie many many resturant chains experiment with us with new items.


----------



## Bryan898 (Apr 4, 2005)

I love a good burger, and if there's one good perk to living in Iowa, it's top quality beef.  Black angus beef comes easy to find, delicious to eat, and cheap on the wallet around here.  You can buy black angus steaks at about 2-3 bucks a lb straight from a butcher.  I know the place where I was growing up many of the people that raised cattle on their farms shipped steaks out to top resturaunts in NYC.  

But the best burger in my area is from this small hole in the wall bar called the "Half-Pint Saloon" (if you're wondering, I checked, and it is most definetely NOT run by halflings .)  Otherwise, in larger chains I like the burger at village inn, can't remember its name.  It's a double cheeseburger, with onion rings on it, and a special thousand isles dressing.

mmmm Burgers....


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep, Black Angus is easy to find 'round here. I pass Angus farms nearly everday when I drive to work. I laugh when I see Burger King trying to pass off some of their crap as Black Angus.


----------



## Mark (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm usually happy with American cheese or cheddar (well, what we call cheddar, I guess).  No other condiments needed, for me.  I see some folks have mentioned peppers and some other things.  Am I the only one who prefers a "plain" cheeseburger?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 4, 2005)

Well... so long as it has ketchup, mustard, onions, pickles, and cheese I'm happy... but, if you put bacon on it, I'm even happier.  

(mmmm... bacon)


----------



## Torm (Apr 4, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I'm usually happy with American cheese or cheddar (well, what we call cheddar, I guess).  No other condiments needed, for me.  I see some folks have mentioned peppers and some other things.  Am I the only one who prefers a "plain" cheeseburger?



I like 'em even _plainer_ (or, since I'm Torm, Planar  ) sometimes - just bun and patty. The catch is that the patty will have been cooked in soy sauce and a little Mongolian fire oil.  (The American Flame-Grilled variety of Boca Burgers are _really_ good that way, too - and healthier.)


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

My favorite hamburger was the Deathburger from *Chicken Oil Company* in Bryan Texas (I believe it's on the Bryan side of the line; it's possible it's just in College Station, though.)

Here in Detroit, the best I've had is probably from *Miller's Bar and Grill* in Dearborn, but that's no Chicken Oil Company.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> And die_kluge's right. Chili's does have pretty good burgers.  And I have yet to find good bar-b-que in Virginia.



Chili's has some of the worst burgers I've had, second only to MacDonald's.  I've tried time and time again, but I've long ago decided that I'll never order another burger from Chili's as long as I live.  If you have to have chain restaurant casual dining burgers as your fix, I'd recommend *Red Robin*.  Their 5-Alarm burger is my favorite, but they've got half a dozen burgers that are all pretty good.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> People on the coasts don't know what good barbecue is.



I assume you're excluding the Gulf coast from that...


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

I'd probably have to say *Mrs. Mike's*, a hole-in-the-wall restaurant in an area with a bunch of very good hole-in-the-wall restaurants.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Apr 4, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Chili's has some of the worst burgers I've had, second only to MacDonald's.  I've tried time and time again, but I've long ago decided that I'll never order another burger from Chili's as long as I live.  If you have to have chain restaurant casual dining burgers as your fix, I'd recommend *Red Robin*.  Their 5-Alarm burger is my favorite, but they've got half a dozen burgers that are all pretty good.




Actually, years ago, Chili's (at least the one where I grew up) had some of the better burgers in town.  Then, along came a corporate edict that they *had* to server burgers well-done, and I think once that happened they all sort of stopped even trying to make a good one.


----------



## DethStryke (Apr 4, 2005)

As far as Baltimore goes, there are a few good burgers to be had. I've been hearing a couple rumors of some Fells Point (Baltimore city, by the docks) places that have great burgers. Since I have not tried them as yet, they are not in the running.

So far, the best burger I've had locally is from the _An Poitin Stil_. 2323 York Road, Timonium (410) 560-7900. Strangely enough, it is an Irish Pub/Restaurant that has far more than burgers. Their Sunday brunch is also very nice.

This recommendation is only if you like rare/med-rare burgers. If the words "well" or "done" are in the type of preparedness of meat you prefer, then this is not the burger for you.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Apr 5, 2005)

Little place called the Corral Drive-In. Best burgers, best shakes (about 20 or so flavors), and they have this burger called the Tsunami. You have to order it 24 hours in advance, it's about 12+ inches in diameter, and feeds, I think, about 8 people. 

We have a McDonalds, but when the tourists come into town for the summer and ask for the best burger, I send 'em to the Corral.

/Knows what he's having for lunch tommorrow.


----------



## devilish (Apr 5, 2005)

*For those of you who cook their own best burger...*

aside from tabasco and red peppers, what seasonings do you use?
Any special prep (like sitting them in the fridge overnight)?
What secrets are you willing to share?


----------



## nakia (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> My favorite hamburger was the Deathburger from *Chicken Oil Company* in Bryan Texas (I believe it's on the Bryan side of the line; it's possible it's just in College Station, though.)




Yep, it's in Bryan.  I loved their Chicken Fried Chicken with cream gravy, but never had a Deathburger.  I'll have to try one next time I'm in Bryan/CS; my wife and I are trying to go back for a football game this fall.

As for the Chili's/Red Robin debate, I find it's the opposite here.  Red Robin's burgers are okay, but Chili's are better.  Plus the Red Robin here is in the mall, which makes going there that much less fun.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> aside from tabasco and red peppers, what seasonings do you use?
> Any special prep (like sitting them in the fridge overnight)?
> What secrets are you willing to share?



I have a homemade rub that I use on burgers, chicken, steak, and just about any other meat.  I never measure out the various amounts of spices, I just mix by experience and go.  It includes

salt, often garlic or onion salt
minced onions (usually dried)
minced garlic (often replaced with garlic powder, sadly, because its still pretty good and so much easier than mincing your own garlic)
oregano
crushed red pepper
cumin
chili powder
a bit of basil and parsley
minced cilantro
Sometimes I make a wet version of this, in which you add equally white vinegar and olive oil, let it soak in, and then add some more until it stabilizes at a sludge-like consistency.  But this is essentially just chimichurri the way Argentine housewives taught me to make it.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

nakia said:
			
		

> Yep, it's in Bryan.  I loved their Chicken Fried Chicken with cream gravy, but never had a Deathburger.  I'll have to try one next time I'm in Bryan/CS; my wife and I are trying to go back for a football game this fall.



Cool.  J'you go to school there?  I have two degrees from TAMU, but I also grew up in the area and my entire pre-college education is a product of the Bryan Independent School District -- my dad was on the faculty until after I moved to Michigan five years ago.

A word of warning; the Deathburger is the one with a ton of jalapeños and tabasco sauce on it; if you're not a fan of spicy-ish food, go for the Snuffy burger (I believe it's called) which burger fans tell me is really good, and is the more traditional one.

[sigh]  Man, do I miss the food in Texas.  Freebird's burritos is the first place I'd stop if I were to drive back to College Station tomorrow.  My freakin' in-laws can wait until I get my fix!  There also used to be this greasy little steakhouse out in Snook, about half an hour to the west of town that was in what was obviously a former Dairy Queen, where you'd get massive steaks for dirt cheap.  We once ordered the Chicken Fried Bacon as an appetizer; and I'm not talking strips of bacon; this was whole slabs of pork battered and deep fat fried and served with white sauce.  Even I could feel my arteries closing up after eating that.  I understand that the place burned down in a grease fire shortly after I moved, but I think it's also been rebuilt.  There's also another restaurant run by the divorced other half of that owner in Sommerville another half hour further to the west that served pretty much the same food too.  Then there's this BBQ place in Huntsville; and by BBQ place I mean this trailer that pulls up in the parking lot of a black Baptist church, and a old couple that cooks meat like it's going out of style in a big honkin' smoker in the front of the trailer.  For $7 you can get all you can eat brisquet, links and ribs.  My friends and I have literally hurt ourselves there before by eating too much and soaking in too much grease out of the very air.


----------



## nakia (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Cool.  J'you go to school there?  I have two degrees from TAMU, but I also grew up in the area and my entire pre-college education is a product of the Bryan Independent School District -- my dad was on the faculty until after I moved to Michigan five years ago.
> 
> [sigh]  Man, do I miss the food in Texas.  Freebird's burritos is the first place I'd stop if I were to drive back to College Station tomorrow.




HOWDY!   (does that answer your question?)

I've talked about the Gold Standard of bar-b-que, but Freebirds is burrito perfection.  I'm really glad they opened two up in Dallas, so we can go when we visit my in-laws.  Every burrito place I eat from now, I end up saying, "It's okay, but not as good as Freebirds."  That's a little unfair, I suppose, but once you have had the best. . .

I got my MA in philosophy at A&M and lived there from 97-99.  My wife is a proud Texas Aggie class of 2000.  (Seriously, she made me go see A&M play at Virginia Tech last year -- IN A HURRICANE.  I'm not kidding.)


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

Huh.  We overlapped, then -- I'm high school class of '90, undergrad class of '97 (because I went to Argentina before starting college) and MBA class of 2000.  You must have also been there when the Bonfire collapsed then.


----------



## nakia (Apr 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Huh.  We overlapped, then -- I'm high school class of '90, undergrad class of '97 (because I went to Argentina before starting college) and MBA class of 2000.  You must have also been there when the Bonfire collapsed then.




Yep.  I was doing some adjunct teaching for the philosophy department.  I was staying over at my wife's (then girlfriend's) place, which was maybe four blocks from the site (on Foch St) and woke up at 5:30 AM to helecopters.  I thought "that's wierd, you never hear helecopters like that in College Station." Then we turned on the radio and heard what happened.  Horrible, horrible time.  I cancelled my classes for the rest of the week.

But the Bonfire Benefit Concert with Lyle Lovett and Robert Earl Keen was really cool.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 5, 2005)

Ah, yeah, right off College Main.  I lived only a few blocks from there for nearly five years, on a little feeder road called Maple Avenue that connected that neighborhood to Wellborn Road.  Of course, by the time the Bonfire fell, I was living further south, on Southwest Parkway and the frontage road for the East Bypass.

Oddly enough, when I was a very little kid and my dad was still in his Ph.D. program, I lived in some apartments that were essentially on the corner of College Main and Foch.

Small world.


----------

